# Techone HID conversion kits



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Anybody got any feedback on the Techone HID kits? Just got the HID conversion kit for my sentra. Heard it was crap, heard it was good. Which is it? Thanks.

Here's a link

http://shop.importdriver.com.au/store/products/item831.inetstore

I got mine on ebay $270 shipped, though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it pretty crappy if you ask me.. looks like cheaply made.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> it pretty crappy if you ask me.. looks like cheaply made.


and its an 8k color kit....nothing but looks :loser: 

see that pic where the car has the "kit" in its fog lights on? notice the blinding light? thats no good! just imagine what it would look like to on comeing drivers!!!! if you are putting these in driving lights you use for back roads when no one is around then by all means go for it. but if you plan to use these in traffic for get about it! and they wont be as bright as you can get. 

do searches here in this section with "HID" you need a sharpe cut off and a reflector designed to properly aim the light, not scatter it around like that.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

pete? said:


> and its an 8k color kit....nothing but looks :loser:
> 
> see that pic where the car has the "kit" in its fog lights on? notice the blinding light? thats no good! just imagine what it would look like to on comeing drivers!!!! if you are putting these in driving lights you use for back roads when no one is around then by all means go for it. but if you plan to use these in traffic for get about it! and they wont be as bright as you can get.
> 
> do searches here in this section with "HID" you need a sharpe cut off and a reflector designed to properly aim the light, not scatter it around like that.


How are the 6k kits? I got a set on ebay for $270 shipped, in 6k for my headlights


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dmroberson said:


> How are the 6k kits? I got a set on ebay for $270 shipped, in 6k for my headlights


4.5k color is the most usefull. the father you get from that. the more light out put you loose. and any HID "kit" in stock head light housings is gona glair like a bitch! and just blind other drivers.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=88167

read this.. itll help you decide.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

pete? said:


> 4.5k color is the most usefull. the father you get from that. the more light out put you loose. and any HID "kit" in stock head light housings is gona glair like a bitch! and just blind other drivers.



I guess I gotta look for new headlight assemblies, huh. Thanks for the headsup.


----------

